# cpvc



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Good repeat customer:

Been doing this a long time. But I never seen cpvc piped for a hot water system. Customer needs repairs. Leaks on dielectric unions etc:furious:. I can make the repairs with cpvc but I am hesitant. Multimillion dollar customer but cheap. Cpvc listed at 210f but it is brittle now. How do I approach replacing with copper? 

Note, whoever installed it was obiously cutting corners.

It will either be an $800.00 repair or a $7,000.00 redo.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Good repeat customer:
> 
> Been doing this a long time. But I never seen cpvc piped for a hot water system. Customer needs repairs. Leaks on dielectric unions etc:furious:. I can make the repairs with cpvc but I am hesitant. Multimillion dollar customer but cheap. Cpvc listed at 210f but it is brittle now. How do I approach replacing with copper?
> 
> ...



CPVC is used for hot or cold regularly around here. What's the application?
Whole house?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

$7000 while they don't need heat seems like the way to go. I wouldn't repair it.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Good repeat customer:
> 
> Been doing this a long time. But I never seen cpvc piped for a hot water system. Customer needs repairs. Leaks on dielectric unions etc:furious:. I can make the repairs with cpvc but I am hesitant. Multimillion dollar customer but cheap. Cpvc listed at 210f but it is brittle now. How do I approach replacing with copper?
> 
> ...



Did I read that wrong? Is it for a heating system?...no no no no....:blink:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I will admit Hillard is starting to rub off on me a little. Do it right the first time!:thumbsup:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> Did I read that wrong? Is it for a heating system?...no no no no....:blink:


Pex, yes, CPVC for hydronic, absolutely not.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Pex, yes, CPVC for hydronic, absolutely not.


CPVC for anything, absolutely not.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> CPVC for anything, absolutely not.


 636 cpvc venting for condensing appliances. centrotherm has a better temp rating though! :thumbsup:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

If the job is worth doing it is worth doing correctly. Explain the pluses of doing it the right way.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

allright I have seen pex mentioned cpvc, copper. what about good ol galvanized


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Treaded brass! Gettinit!:laughing:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

hell why not use pb


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> 636 cpvc venting for condensing appliances. centrotherm has a better temp rating though! :thumbsup:


I like Duravent Fasnseal. Sch. 40 On Modulex...sorry for the sidetrack.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> hell why not use pb


They were used for wood stoves here. They are ok for open loops I guess, not for closed loops. They make a special pex for heating. Oxygen barrier.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah i worked with it before for radiant heat


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Good repeat customer:
> 
> Been doing this a long time. But I never seen cpvc piped for a hot water system. Customer needs repairs. Leaks on dielectric unions etc:furious:. I can make the repairs with cpvc but I am hesitant. Multimillion dollar customer but cheap. Cpvc listed at 210f but it is brittle now. How do I approach replacing with copper?
> 
> ...


 the dunn is back nice to have you back !:yes:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> They were used for wood stoves here. They are ok for open loops I guess, not for closed loops. They make a special pex for heating. Oxygen barrier.


4 zone system pumps and all including a pool heater. Pool heat exchanger piped in cpvc from the boiler. PVC out to pool loop (leaking) of course. Thinking I dont want to touch it. 

It looks good black pipe to all zone pumps then copper for 12" and dielectric unions all lined up to cpvc for miles. 

Ugly


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> hell why not use pb


Brass? For the repair yes. But I cannot put my guaranty or reputation on it right?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Brass? For the repair yes. But I cannot put my guaranty or reputation on it right?


Somebody is going to repair it. Might as well be you. Write out a work authorization saying it needs to be repiped. Have them sign off on the repair and use the type of piping that you want for the repair. Write it up that you will guarantee your new section but not the points of connection since you are having to connect to crap. I think if you blow them off you may lose the possible up sell later. It sounds like guaranteed money in the future. If it happens again down the line farther and they want another repair, start from the last repair and replace the section. Of course it wont look any better...what do you do.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Somebody is going to repair it. Might as well be you. Write out a work authorization saying it needs to be repiped. Have them sign off on the repair and use the type of piping that you want for the repair. Write it up that you will guarantee your new section but not the points of connection since you are having to connect to crap. I think if you blow them off you may lose the possible up sell later. It sounds like guaranteed money in the future. If it happens again down the line farther and they want another repair, start from the last repair and replace the section. Of course it wont look any better...what do you do.


Yeah, think that's what I will do. He is a good customer. Thanks Gettinit!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Brass? For the repair yes. But I cannot put my guaranty or reputation on it right?


was not being serious


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

pilot light said:


> the dunn is back nice to have you back !:yes:


I second that!:yes:


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Quote it in Aquatherm, way cheaper then copper, less chance of leaks, and he will call you back for alterations


----------

